# first 300 round



## Davik (Apr 16, 2003)

The first 10 ends get easier...the last 2 become unbearable at times.


----------



## josh_X_wny (Oct 18, 2006)

Yes it gets easier. Shooting one into the blue becomes an afterthought when you are focused on shooting 60x's. Once you get a few under your belt you will expect to shoot 300 and should no longer be nervous.


----------



## SandSquid (Sep 2, 2008)

Once you break 300 it gets easier to stay there. 

I tore my bicep tendon 1.5 years ago and had not been able to shoot (with _both_ hands) for over a year, and for the past 6 months I have been building back up my strenght and shooting and I finally broke the 300 barrier again. Now, it's the X count that it the killer! I can shoot 300's with 50X's but those last 10 X's just ellude me. I start getting pretty unsteady after 50 arrows and they start to drift on me.


----------



## Ryan.Johnson (Nov 9, 2006)

Davik said:


> The first 10 ends get easier...the last 2 become unbearable at times.


That is perfect!!!!


----------



## 5ringking (May 25, 2005)

*300*

Congrats.... now that the first one is out of the way its time to get your X count higher, just remember you have already accomplished your goal and now make a new goal and achieve it!!


----------



## outback jack (Aug 12, 2006)

Yes it does get a little easier. Just remember not to set your goals too high because if you set them too high and don't get there there may be negative effects. If your capable of shooting a 300 45x then set your goal up 5x or so, just don't bite off more than you can chew and get down on yourself.:thumbs_up


----------



## pabowman (Jun 19, 2005)

outback jack said:


> Yes it does get a little easier. Just remember not to set your goals too high because if you set them too high and don't get there there may be negative effects. If your capable of shooting a 300 45x then set your goal up 5x or so, just don't bite off more than you can chew and get down on yourself.:thumbs_up


So what your trying to say is that If you shoot a 300 with 54 x's the first time you ever shoot a 300 round... I might be on to something????


----------



## SandSquid (Sep 2, 2008)

pabowman said:


> So what your trying to say is that If you shoot a 300 with 54 x's the first time you ever shoot a 300 round... I might be on to something????



Aye, you might want to consider entering some local tournaments.


After posting a few 300/60X's Mrs. Squid decided "This is just too easy" and jumped ship over to Recurve Freestyle division. She's slapping skinny arrows and scoring in the high 270''s w/ a recurve now.


----------



## pabowman (Jun 19, 2005)

*oh, by the way*

I also forgot to mention that it was only the 2nd day I had by new Ben Pearson Advantage.... so far it seems to be an arrow stacking machine... I love it


----------



## outback jack (Aug 12, 2006)

pabowman said:


> So what your trying to say is that If you shoot a 300 with 54 x's the first time you ever shoot a 300 round... I might be on to something????


I'd say so. Keep shooting like that and you should be giving the pro's a run for their money before long.


----------



## pabowman (Jun 19, 2005)

*I just wish...*

I just wish there were a few more places to shoot 300 rounds closer to home. I was at camp for the last day of deer season and knew of the little range, went just hopeing he was going to be open... If things go right I think I might go to Louisville...


----------



## mrb1982 (Feb 16, 2009)

I would say it gets easier, but then your expectations go up. I don't get to shoot as much as I would like, but yet I shoot as much as I can. When I started 2 years ago, I was shooting a lot of 298 and 299's. Killed me, wanted nothing more than a 300. Then I got the 300, now I want 50x's, then when you get 50, you want 55x's. But that is a good challenge. Keep at it. It is highly addicting.


----------



## j.irvin (Sep 21, 2009)

I'm shooting in a league now. One more week to go. I shot a 299 and a couple of 298's then, boom, 300. I'm not sure how it works for anyone else, but I have been dropping points and x's early on, then finishing strong. Seems like I do better after I get a little  at myself. I guess once you hit 300, all you have to worry about is the x count. (In theory.) I hit 48xs the other night, and I'm gonna set the goal for 50 next time, then 55, etc.


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

pabowman said:


> I just wish there were a few more places to shoot 300 rounds closer to home. I was at camp for the last day of deer season and knew of the little range, went just hopeing he was going to be open... If things go right I think I might go to Louisville...


Louisville is a little different than your local club, but come on down in March. We are always looking for a few extra shooters. We don't do a lot of 5 spots here in eastern PA, but I've changed our indoor leagues to 5 spots this year. I usually start on them after Vegas, but will be starting a little earlier this year. Last year it took 119X's and a shoot off to win AMFS. 3 of us had 60X's, and the rest in the first flight had 59X's. Good fun competition!!


----------



## SandSquid (Sep 2, 2008)

archerpap said:


> Louisville is a little different than your local club, but come on down in March. We are always looking for a few extra shooters


Louisville is a blast no mater how you slice it! 

My wife and daughters all compete, now. I just go and watch and catch up with old buddies, eat soft pretzels, and ogle the new stuff on all the vendor tables. 

If my shoulder ever heals properly I may compete again. But for now I'm happy coaching the next generation. mI've been toying with maybe shoot freestyle fingers - lefty.


----------



## outback jack (Aug 12, 2006)

Yea Louisville is great, made my first trip last year and had a blast.


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

I will be so happy when I get that first 300!!! I love archery so much, I love to shoot no matter what it is...3d or spots. I have never shot any field but hope to someday.


----------



## slbarr98 (Oct 30, 2008)

*Congrats*

Congrats on your first 300. I shot my first 300 in a tournament about 2 weeks ago myself. Haven't got my second one yet, but I've got a couple 299 since. Hopefully we will both get our second 300 soon. :wink:


----------



## TOPBOWARCHERY (Apr 24, 2004)

Hi Dull, PM me your address and I'll send you a Double Vision Blocker that will relax your sight picture enought to get to 55X's they work great!


----------



## SandSquid (Sep 2, 2008)

TOPBOWARCHERY said:


> Hi Dull, PM me your address and I'll send you a Double Vision Blocker that will relax your sight picture enought to get to 55X's they work great!


They really are great. Shooting with both eyes open relieves so much eye strain!

I've got them on some of my students' bows and after a week we have noticed a marked increase in accuracy and decrease in fatigue.


----------



## j.irvin (Sep 21, 2009)

299 w/ 49x tonight. Dang, those 300s are elusive! All in all I'm pretty happy though, a couple of pros asked me how I did when it was over. At least they know who I am now! I love archery !!


----------



## TOPBOWARCHERY (Apr 24, 2004)

Hi , glad you like the Blocker you will see alot more of these this year at local and major shoots, and great job with the students! keep up the good work. Thanks.


----------



## passinthrough12 (Mar 11, 2009)

Congrats. Ive got one round of 5 spot in a tournament under my belt and shot a 297 35x and I think im hooked.


----------



## SandSquid (Sep 2, 2008)

TOPBOWARCHERY said:


> Hi , glad you like the Blocker you will see alot more of these this year at local and major shoots, and great job with the students! keep up the good work. Thanks.


I've been passing it around to all the shooters at the local range and they all really dig it! I gave the shop owner your contact info, he said he's look for you at the ASA show.


----------



## RIPelk (Dec 18, 2009)

I know a guy that shot his first 300 and only missed 4x's. The crazy thing is he just put on the rip shot and did it on his first time using the rip shot. I'm sorry but that is saying something. The rip shot does make even the pros better.


----------



## pabowman (Jun 19, 2005)

*shot the 2nd*

Shot my second 300 round last night. Shot a 300 with 55x's. i'm really enjoying the format versus a 600 round. So far a 300 with 54 x's and a 300 with 55 x's... and the couple x's i missed last night, I know what I did wrong.:shade:


----------



## TCR1 (Dec 22, 2004)

TOPBOWARCHERY said:


> Hi Dull, PM me your address and I'll send you a Double Vision Blocker that will relax your sight picture enought to get to 55X's they work great!


IO sent you a pm with a question about your "Double Vision Blocker". I fought double/blurred vision the last couple winters which basically caused me to give up indoor shooting (no problems outdoors). I am one of the few that actually really enjoy the indoor games as much as field, so not shooting indoor has been kind of frustrating, especially since I have a range close to my house now.

Insight into your "Double Vision Blocker" would be apprecaited. Are these similar to the Gunstar Blinders?


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

archerpap said:


> Louisville is a little different than your local club, but come on down in March. We are always looking for a few extra shooters. We don't do a lot of 5 spots here in eastern PA, but I've changed our indoor leagues to 5 spots this year. I usually start on them after Vegas, but will be starting a little earlier this year. Last year it took 119X's and a shoot off to win AMFS. 3 of us had 60X's, and the rest in the first flight had 59X's. Good fun competition!!


Yep and all 3 of us choked and didnt even make the shootoff


----------



## blueglide1 (Jun 29, 2006)

Shoot for Xs and forget the white and 300s will pile up like cordwood for ya.Congrats on the first!


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

X Hunter said:


> Yep and all 3 of us choked and didnt even make the shootoff


Better not happen this year, or else Champs is gonna be really busy Sunday afternoon!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bob Dobalina (Apr 17, 2005)

Congrats :clap:

They get easier at least they did for me. I just think about that X now, but your not going to jump up the way you set your goal. 48X then 50 then 55.

Just focus on hitting EACH one, make a good shot every time that should be your goal. But it's a huge jump from 50 to 55. I would rather never shoot under a 50 then hit a 55 once :wink:


----------



## sharkred7 (Jul 19, 2005)

blueglide1 said:


> Shoot for Xs and forget the white and 300s will pile up like cordwood for ya.Congrats on the first!


Ditto. Shoot for the next goal, IE X count, then 60 inside out. When you get to that point you won't even think about 300's

Honestly I don't think many (if any) consistant 300 shooters even think about shooting a 300. There are striving for X counts only, they already KNOW they are going to shoot 300.

Congrats on the first 300 also


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

Had a great round going last night until the 8th end. One blue arrow. Ended with 299 45X. Oh, well, 300 is well within my reach--just gotta stay focused...:darkbeer:


----------

